
Introducing Battle Hack - cbetta
http://battlehack.org/news/2013/05/31/introducing-battle-hack/
======
androidb
'We have a tradition at PayPal of supporting hackers' Yepp, just like you've
given the deserved prize to this teen
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5779719> when he found a serious bug in
your site.

~~~
ndr
That's a way to recover PR I would guess :)

~~~
TheCraiggers
A better way would be to make good on your promise and fix the mistake, not
pretend it didn't happen.

Although, in real life, for the majority of people... maybe the opposite is
true.

------
mattmanser
Looks like a fun idea to start, but it's being pitched so badly given paypal's
history and the site is actually shockingly bad. The major branding is
Twitter's! The links don't work! The design is horrible! It's hosted on
Github!

This seems to be some muddle of an organization that previously organized
something called Charity Hack and Paypals dev evangelists, probably why the
whole message is coming across so jarringly at odds with the reality of
developing with paypal.

At first I thought they had a cool, if out-dated, easter egg, but they seem to
have lifted the code without any credit:

(enter the konami code or open your console and enter goApeshit(), warning,
loud)

<http://battlehack.org/javascript/ie5.js>

<https://github.com/moovweb/harlem_shaker>

------
juandopazo
The Twitter logo at the top left is very disconcerting. It looks as if the
website was made by Twitter, but it only points to the BattleHack Twitter
account.

------
acheron-fossae
Who cares about a trip to Silicon Valley and $100,000 USD - I'm after the
shiny axe!

~~~
seraphimserapis
So are we. Imagine how I feel having to give that thing to the winning team
instead of being able to keep it.

------
speeder
No southern hemisphere city? :(

Why we down here are always forgotten?

~~~
jacques_chester
Annoying, isn't it? Google has offices in multiple southern hemispheric cities
-- still no "Summer of Code" for _half of the planet_.

I should however single out AWS. Amazon have two sales engineers here in
Perth.

Perth, of all places! Kudos, Amazon.

~~~
glurgh
_Perth, of all places!_

How far the legendary galactic center of .sigs must have fallen, if even its
own residents disparage it so!

<http://linuxmafia.com/~rick/afw/#perth>

~~~
cbetta
I'd love to do Perth. Good tech scene there?

~~~
jacques_chester
Small but enthusiastic. We have a sprinkling of tech service / consulting
firms and startups, two VCs and some meetup groups, but that's about it.

Realistically, any such contest held in the Southern hemisphere would be held
in Sydney, maybe Auckland or Wellington and maybe, _maybe_ , Cape Town.

~~~
cbetta
Again would love to do it. Will keep it in mind for next year. I mainly was
wondering re Perth as I have family there :)

------
nascro
Wufoo held an API contest in August 2010. First prize won a battle axe.
[http://www.wufoo.com/2010/08/02/win-a-real-battle-axe-in-
the...](http://www.wufoo.com/2010/08/02/win-a-real-battle-axe-in-the-wufoo-
api-contest/)

------
changdizzle
Try to bring that battle axe on the plane after you win...

------
michaelmior
Good luck flying home with that trophy!

~~~
Sujan
They thought of that:

> Yep, it’s an axe trophy.

> Good luck clearing airport security

<http://battlehack.org/berlin/#prizes>

Just didn't have a solution obviously ;)

~~~
3825
Don't check in your ax, at least not with United.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Breaks_Guitars>

------
hhuk
"We have a tradition at PayPal of supporting hackers. " Really?

~~~
forgueam
Just make sure you are at least 18 years old...
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2039940/paypal-denies-
teenage...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2039940/paypal-denies-teenager-
reward-for-finding-website-bug.html)

------
makerops
The comments on the page are pretty funny.

------
mattbarrie
"world series"

------
serf
that's quite the axe-tropy.

What a cat-axe-tropy.

